# Raisethebar.is source check



## jpreston250300 (Mar 15, 2020)

Has anyone used raisethebar.is?

if so, how was gear, shipping, etc.


----------



## mugzy (Mar 16, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Any comments on this?
> 
> https://www.eroids.com/reviews/raisethebar.is



Be aware the raisethebar.is is a website and accepts various unsecure payment methods.


----------



## Naturallyenhanced (Apr 8, 2020)

I know im a little late on this but im familiar with raisethebar.  I cant speak for overall results as im on my first go with them but i can say the shipping was quick for domestic and packaged properly to ensure no breakage during shipping.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 10, 2020)

so I'm new here as I was searching for experiences with raisethebar.is as a source. Don't want to make this too long but a quick cliff notes version... 

I was put on TRT a few months ago by my PCP after back to back weekly T tests of 147 and 154. He only has me on 200mg's every other week, which is ****ing retarded. I noticed I started feeling great for like 5-6 days and then trash for the next 8-9. I took it upon myself to split those up into 100mg weekly, which has helped a bit, but it's nowhere near what I actually need. I'm 43 in June and am leaning towards TRT/B&C for life at this point...no more kids planned etc. My plan is to keep the script going from the doc as well as additional on the side. Obviously, the main issue with this plan is consistent source. Anyways, on to raisethebar.is I ordered 6 12ml of Test Cyp with bitcoin payment about a month ago and it arrived in like 4 days. I tested it with Palumbo's roidtest and the colors came back good (slight shade off, very close). I've been on 300mg twice a week for about 3 weeks now (stopped the script Perrigo to confirm if this stuff is legit). Feeling great so far and going to Quest monday morning to get bloodwork done (total test only for now, again just to confirm this stuff is legit). 

More detailed bloods to follow once i know I'm good to go. I'm hoping my leanness and twice weekly pins will reduce/eliminate the need for AI. I will keep you guys posted, as well as appreciate any other US domestic source you trust, as like I said I am prepared to make this life decision but sourcing scares me a bit. ballpark figure on what my total should look like? started at 150 or so -> 100mg a week for two months -> gradually up to 600mg a week for the last 3...just a ballpark...Thanks guiys and keep you posted on the source.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 14, 2020)

welp, just got the results and def seems legit if anyone is interested.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 14, 2020)

also, not sure if what I'm posting here is cool or not, just trying to help out. Like I said I'm just a software engineer nerd with two kids etc. and doesn't have any gym rat buddies or anything to help locally so sort of on my own here. If this is bad for the board please feel free to get rid of it....again....just trying to help out, maybe have some questions answered at some point. Thanks again.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Apr 15, 2020)

Great to see good results, you will start seeing gains quickly.  Lots to learn hear...enjoy the ride!


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 15, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Great to see good results, you will start seeing gains quickly.  Lots to learn hear...enjoy the ride!



yeah i was happy to see those numbers. Like I said, I feel really good, like a V8 that had been running on 4 cylinders but now firing on all 8, but I needed to be 100% sure it wasn't placebo effect or something crazy like that. I do wonder if it might be underdosed a bit? Don't get me wrong, I think 2000 is a good number to be around, but I read something to the effect that it should be somewhere around 5x your weekly dose, so I should be around 3000 instead? Everyone is different so I'm sure that's a baseline number, if it's legit at all....thoughts anyone?


----------



## Rigorhead (Apr 20, 2020)

Glad to hear you've found something legit! I've been struggling with this myself. I've been researching and reading everything I can find for the last 6 months or so, and there's so much conflicting information.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 20, 2020)

so far so good, second order is shipping now. Stocking up on Test Cyp and I also added some aromasin, cialis, and deca. keep you posted on that as well.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 21, 2020)

second order just came, everything looks good again. gonna retest this round of Test as it's from a different batch, as well as the Deca. keep ya posted.


----------



## wheelerdealer88 (Apr 22, 2020)

Has anyone else used these guys?
Seriously thinking about trying them out (another first timer!)


----------



## Rigorhead (Apr 25, 2020)

I put a couple of items in my cart there. Was gonna get some Test P. and anastrozole. Went to check out and they have a $350 minimum! Sorry, but I'm just not going to risk that much $ the first time. &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*♂️


----------



## LocalRoller (Apr 26, 2020)

Ive ordered from raisethebar.is before and everything was gtg as far as shipping, product quality, etc. I brew my own gear now so I don't order from them anymore and btw there minimum order amount used to be $250 but they raised it to $350 due to the virus. Idk what the virus has to do with it though


----------



## liftsiron (Apr 26, 2020)

I never heard of him.  I am very skeptical of sources on eroids as I have seen some sketchy sources listed there, but also seen a few good ones listed to.


----------



## geogroup (Apr 29, 2020)

liftsiron said:


> I never heard of him.  I am very skeptical of sources on eroids as I have seen some sketchy sources listed there, but also seen a few good ones listed to.



Skepticism is good...cynicism is even better when working your way through a source board. It is a fact that the top spot and the spots directly below the top can be purchased at Eroids. Couple that with your findings after researching how source boards cater to sources and you'll want to keep both hands on your wallet when cruising those boards.

I remember years ago when I registered on ironmanmagazine....it was a matter of 15 seconds or so and I received an unsolicited private msg from a source welcoming me to the board and asking if there was anything he could help me with.

OLM, eroids, HU and all the others(can't forget the king of them all...promuscle) make things as cushy as possible and offer as much support as as they can in an effort to see every source be as successful as they can. After all, every source pays a fee to be there. They are paying the boards owner and keeping the lights on.

I can hate our gov't for a lot of things. However, there are some things as a consumer and former business owner, that I am grateful for and often take for granted that our gov't provides us.

Antitrust laws that keep people in line and look out for the average Joe isn't the least of them. Unfortunately for guys new to the world of the online steroid and bb'ing forums, those laws and any hint of the fairness they provide won't be found or discussed.

How do new guys stand a chance at getting a fair shake when sources have moderator privileges over their forums. Some boards will say they offer "Soft" control. That is, the staff is alerted that a post has been edited of deleted. This is supposed to make you feel better assuming staff will investigate each time a post is altered? 

When staff is allowed to accept gifts for their hard work from sources you can imagine the conflicts that are going on every day across the Community. 

I try to imagine the feeling of being overwhelmed new guys must deal with after a couple of hours on a board with 20 to 30 sources who all claim to be the best and seemingly have the proof to back it up when reading posts in their forums.

It had to be 1998 or so. I was logged on to what is now known as one of the most crooked boards on the Net, elitefitness(evolutionary.com was spawned from guys who apprenticed under long time EF members). Ugbodybuilding owner mugzy was involved in a discussion with the future owner of  BOP and other well known Community leaders about making EF a pay for membership board. Mugzy warned of the implications a precedent like that could bring. Its been a struggle ever since. 

It takes time and the ability to assimilate half truths and straight up bullshit. Take your time.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 29, 2020)

geogroup said:


> Skepticism is good...cynicism is even better when working your way through a source board. It is a fact that the top spot and the spots directly below the top can be purchased at Eroids. Couple that with your findings after researching how source boards cater to sources and you'll want to keep both hands on your wallet when cruising those boards.
> 
> I remember years ago when I registered on ironmanmagazine....it was a matter of 15 seconds or so and I received an unsolicited private msg from a source welcoming me to the board and asking if there was anything he could help me with.
> 
> ...


 thanks for sharing that..im glad i chose this board.i dont belong to any others i might have a membership somewhere from a long time ago but as far as i can tell from the past year there are mostly stand up guys here...i think mugz and his team do a killer job at keeping trust in this site. i know u cant stop every troll ...i do hold the leadership here in high regards i really feel they do their best to be the most reputable site which i greatly appreciate..


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 29, 2020)

wheelerdealer88 said:


> Interested in seeing anyone’s results!



yeah, I'm curious to hear from the few other's that said they ordered. I don't want to come across as pimping this shit out, but I've ordered twice and both showed up really quick and discreet. Test Cyp is good (can't confirm not underdosed but legit nonetheless), I posted a lab earlier. Cialis is good, Aromasin is def good as I crashed my e2 hard with just 2 of them, felt like I got kneecapped with an aluminum bat. added some deca to the second order, but haven't used yet.


----------



## BlueBlood (Jun 5, 2020)

I've just registered to share my experience with Raisethebar.is 
I just placed an order for over $400 yesterday. 

Payment: BitCoin (processing the payment was fast it was all automated)
I received an email from them after the order saying the (Your order will leave our warehouse in 5 biz days)
i will let you know once the gears arrive next week and i will test them using a kit i will keep you posted.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 6, 2020)

Mr_Q said:


> What are your weekly test dosage? Thanks for your info.



so i started a blast on 3/16 at 600/mg wk. I completely set my script perrigo to the side and only used this stuff to confirm its legit. It tested good on roidtest but who knows right? So i went to quest about 3.5 weeks in and came back at 2167 so definitely legit, possibly underdosed a bit? Anyways I’ve since upped it and will be at 750/wk ( twice a week pins of 375 ) for the remainder of the blast. I’ve also mixed in their deca at 375/wk. 6 weeks in and i feel like i have new knees and shoulders so pretty sure its g2g. Gonna get more bloods here before vacation in a week or two. Will post the results again. Cheers brother.


----------



## Mr_Q (Jun 6, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> so i started a blast on 3/16 at 600/mg wk. I completely set my script perrigo to the side and only used this stuff to confirm its legit. It tested good on roidtest but who knows right? So i went to quest about 3.5 weeks in and came back at 2167 so definitely legit, possibly underdosed a bit? Anyways I’ve since upped it and will be at 750/wk ( twice a week pins of 375 ) for the remainder of the blast. I’ve also mixed in their deca at 375/wk. 6 weeks in and i feel like i have new knees and shoulders so pretty sure its g2g. Gonna get more bloods here before vacation in a week or two. Will post the results again. Cheers brother.



thanks for sharing. Hope the cycle treats you well. I’ve been eying them. So maybe I may pull the trigger soon


----------



## BlueBlood (Jun 10, 2020)

Update.
Ordered on 3rd Jun shipped on 5th Jun arrived on 8th June. honestly I was shocked that's pretty fast
2 Test E 12 ml
1 Test E 24 ml just wanted to see how is the big bottle compared to the 12ml
Anavar and Cialis (which I don't need since I never had an issue with my dick he is always awake and ready for action but I had to make the order so the total goes to above $350 but I might need it in the future who knows I might get Deca and tren for 3rd cycle although I made promise anything that miss with my dick I won't miss with it)
this will be my 2nd cycle my 1st one was with DragonPharma in the attached picture the result was great on 500 mg a week for 12 weeks gained 37 lbs started on Nov finished on Feb did PCT after 2 week only Nova for 4 weeks then waited till first week of June did blood work all in spec and ready to rock 'n roll for cycle #2. I kept it to basic Test and Var since it's cutting cycle I like to look lean I am 6.1 weight now 196lbs lost only 5 pounds probably water out of 37 lbs I am happy at 16% bf hoping to get to 210 at 12%bf by the end of the cycle.

I could not post the picture it says that I have to have 25 posts any ways DM if you want to see them


----------



## FAV002 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm brand new to the forum. Thanks all for the info in this thread - found it informative and helpful!


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 13, 2020)

Amazing how many users just recently registered here all speak of this source!


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 13, 2020)

The $350 minimum order should be a red flag also.


----------



## Rookie52 (Jun 14, 2020)

Try Samson good gear ontime no bs


----------



## Terry Davis (Jun 18, 2020)

Staying tuned for someone with more than 3 posts to post results


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 18, 2020)

Terry Davis said:


> Staying tuned for someone with more than 3 posts to post results



I'll get right on that 5 Post Terry....


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 18, 2020)

So second set of midcycle bloods finally came back. Total T is off the charts where it should be, gonna do some digging around on Hematocrit as it's pushing the boundaries. Go give some blood correct? I'm O neg so I should be doing that anyways I suppose. Whoah, my Estradiol is high as hell. I thought I was feeling a little cranky but wasn't sure. Time for some Aromasin. I'm thinking 12.5 twice a week on pin days for three weeks and run some more bloods? Thanks guys, and honestly just trying to help others like me here who don't have a local yet...still working on that.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 17, 2020)

Ace5555 said:


> Let me know if you need legit gear brother:
> topharma at protonmail dot com


Do you accept high quality butthole pics as payment?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 20, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Do you accept high quality butthole pics as payment?



what if you have a low quality butthole, but they are high res pics?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 30, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> So second set of midcycle bloods finally came back. Total T is off the charts where it should be, gonna do some digging around on Hematocrit as it's pushing the boundaries. Go give some blood correct? I'm O neg so I should be doing that anyways I suppose. Whoah, my Estradiol is high as hell. I thought I was feeling a little cranky but wasn't sure. Time for some Aromasin. I'm thinking 12.5 twice a week on pin days for three weeks and run some more bloods? Thanks guys, and honestly just trying to help others like me here who don't have a local yet...still working on that.
> View attachment 10029



First post here, but long time lurker.

Just saying thanks and I appreciate you posting up labs. Considering a purchase, and this certainly adds confidence to making a decision.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 1, 2020)

I saw someone reply but then delete the post. The comment, phrased more nicely, was that $350 isn't much. I just wanted to respond, not to start anything (after all, I didn't drop names) but because I think it's good to encourage discussions/reviews on sources whenever people are willing.

I completely agree that $350 is not much money, but threads like this one, where someone throws up labs, are always appreciated. It makes throwing down $600-700 for a cycle a no brainer. Not to mention it probably helps the source stay in business. After all, no one likes finding out gear is bunk or under dosed after spending a minimum that might cover 50 - 60% of the cost of some people's cycle. 

Thanks to everyone who kept this thread going through till July. It made it easy for a lurker such as myself to find easily. I'm sure other lurkers appreciate it as well.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, luckily some new guy with 2 posts who doesn't even show the courtesy of posting up an intro has an opinion.


----------



## Jason24827 (Nov 3, 2020)

These sites scare me.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 3, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, luckily some new guy with 2 posts who doesn't even show the courtesy of posting up an intro has an opinion.



I acknowledge I should have first done an introduction _(and will)_ do that, and I apologize if skipping that step put everyone on alert. I don't blame you for being skeptical of me... this was a big mistake on my part... sorry about that. 

With that said, I'm not sure who would argue against seeing labs to help validate a potential UGL source is a bad thing. But I completely understand this is more about me being unknown and new to the board, and probably less about my opinion on how lab results give me the warm and fuzzies.

I apologize for being an asshole and not posting to the introduction forum :beaten:. I'll go take care of that now.


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> so I'm new here as I was searching for experiences with raisethebar.is as a source. Don't want to make this too long but a quick cliff notes version...
> 
> I was put on TRT a few months ago by my PCP after back to back weekly T tests of 147 and 154. He only has me on 200mg's every other week, which is ****ing retarded. I noticed I started feeling great for like 5-6 days and then trash for the next 8-9. I took it upon myself to split those up into 100mg weekly, which has helped a bit, but it's nowhere near what I actually need. I'm 43 in June and am leaning towards TRT/B&C for life at this point...no more kids planned etc. My plan is to keep the script going from the doc as well as additional on the side. Obviously, the main issue with this plan is consistent source. Anyways, on to raisethebar.is I ordered 6 12ml of Test Cyp with bitcoin payment about a month ago and it arrived in like 4 days. I tested it with Palumbo's roidtest and the colors came back good (slight shade off, very close). I've been on 300mg twice a week for about 3 weeks now (stopped the script Perrigo to confirm if this stuff is legit). Feeling great so far and going to Quest monday morning to get bloodwork done (total test only for now, again just to confirm this stuff is legit).
> 
> More detailed bloods to follow once i know I'm good to go. I'm hoping my leanness and twice weekly pins will reduce/eliminate the need for AI. I will keep you guys posted, as well as appreciate any other US domestic source you trust, as like I said I am prepared to make this life decision but sourcing scares me a bit. ballpark figure on what my total should look like? started at 150 or so -> 100mg a week for two months -> gradually up to 600mg a week for the last 3...just a ballpark...Thanks guiys and keep you posted on the source.


How did you pay with Bitcoin? I have crypto account so would it come out of that or how does it work?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 18, 2021)

Donny79 said:


> How did you pay with Bitcoin? I have crypto account so would it come out of that or how does it work?


Yeah you’ll get an address to send it to, and then you email a screenshot of it to them as well and you’ll get a confirmation and it ships pretty quick. I’ve ordered from them 3-4 times. No issues.

Theres detailed instructions on the site.


----------



## Donny79 (Dec 18, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> Yeah you’ll get an address to send it to, and then you email a screenshot of it to them as well and you’ll get a confirmation and it ships pretty quick. I’ve ordered from them 3-4 times. No issues.
> 
> Theres detailed instructions on the site.


Ok thanks I appreciate it


----------

